# Aquael ultramax 2000 pipe size



## The grumpy one (29 Dec 2020)

Don't get caught out.

I am in the planning stage of restarting tropical fish keeping after many years absence. 
Although I only have my old 80l tank, which I have still go to test after 30 years in storage.
I have decided (nearly) on an external filter, my original had under gravel filter system.
After a lot of research, I think the Aqueal ultramax 2000 is my best bet. This will allow me to use the filter on a new tank. when I want to upsize.
Real flow seems to be 720L/h, 36% of stated flow rate? That would give me a max turnover of 9 changes per hour.
I was wondering if anyone else had noticed the pipe size has changed from 16/22mm to 19/25mm and less important max head from 2.5m to 2.4m. 

My problem is that I have not found a retailer who does not say that pipe size is 16/22mm. As I am thinking of having an inline heater, it is important that I know the pipe size before I order everything at once; to save delivery charges.
Are they just selling off old stock? Or Just lazy in updating their web pages?
I don't want to have to ring every retailer (starting from the cheapest) to find out what size pipe their stock has and I thought I would see if anyone else had noticed the confusion or fallen fowl of ordering one with the wrong pipe size for their setup.

I can't find a date when this change happened.


----------



## jameson_uk (29 Dec 2020)

I suspect it has always been 19/25 but as the other two ultramax models are 16/22 things have got lost.

I would email AquaEl to see if they have changed (they were pretty helpful when I have contacted them before)


----------



## Hufsa (6 Jan 2021)

What the..
I have the Ultramax 2000 and my fittings and hoses were all 16/22. The supplied fittings run a bit more on the generous side than Eheim for instance, but not 19/25. Based on that brochure I have the "old" model ?  When did these changes come out?

I would send AquaEl an email personally, but seeing as they arent responding to my emails any more, I wont be of much help


----------



## The grumpy one (6 Jan 2021)

I have tried to find out when the file was created, but it does not have a date anywhere. The website is the same. Like you, I emailed AquaEl and have not had a response. That was on 29th December, so maybe they have not caught up on their emails over the holiday period. I have decided that if I don't hear from AquaEl when I need to order a filter, then I will get a JBL CristalProfi e1902 instead. Quite similar to the AquaEl ultramax 2000 that I was going to get, except filter capacity is 1L less, total tray volume is 0.8L less and expected real flow rate is 36L/h less. The price is only £2 less.


----------



## Hufsa (6 Jan 2021)

Im honestly really bummed out about this news 😞 Aside from a few smaller issues, I really like the Ultramax and was considering getting more in the future. The 2000 has great flow and thats what put it above the rest for me, but if its gonna have an obscure fitting and hose size then its usability goes down greatly. I dont much fancy going down to the 1500 just for the 16/22 size either, getting less flow and less filter volume.


----------



## Hufsa (6 Jan 2021)

I had a look through the wayback machine, and it looks like their website for the product was changed sometime between August 7th and October 30th.





						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				



So on August 7th the filter listed 16/22 and on October 30th it lists 19/25 plus includes the "changes" pamplet. It will likely have been any time between those two dates then.

I dont know if this is helpful to you.


----------



## The grumpy one (6 Jan 2021)

I agree it is the better filter for flow and a lot more bang for the bucks. 
If all the people who commented in this thread, send an email to AquaEl asking what size it is and when it was changed. Maybe they will reply to one of us. I know there are a few aqua shop owners on here, maybe they might answer their emails. Then if they answer we can be sure it is a change. 
Maybe people who own a Aquael ultramax 2000 should post what size the pipe fitting is on theirs and what date they purchased it?
That would let us know the date of said change and if the shops stock is all the old size.


----------



## Hufsa (6 Jan 2021)

I asked one of my LFS and he said he would contact his supplier and ask about it. They didnt know anything about this change. I know they sell a lot of them so its very relevant for them. I think the majority of the shops are carrying old stock still, but if I was ordering my filter now, I would contact them first and ask if its old or new model, + an explanation since I suspect most dont even know yet.


----------



## CooKieS (7 Jan 2021)

Hufsa said:


> I asked one of my LFS and he said he would contact his supplier and ask about it. They didnt know anything about this change. I know they sell a lot of them so its very relevant for them. I think the majority of the shops are carrying old stock still, but if I was ordering my filter now, I would contact them first and ask if its old or new model, + an explanation since I suspect most dont even know yet.



Hi, bought one from Amazon in october 2020, it's the usual 16/22 pipe size.


----------



## AirLocker (17 Jan 2021)

I bought one in December from Amazon Germany and I can confirm it is 19/25. I have not used it, planning a new setup, but only have access to 16/22 inline heater and lily pipes

Thinking of using a reducer, not the neatest, I know, but there you are, would it reduce the flow, what do you think?


----------



## Onoma1 (21 Jan 2021)

CooKieS said:


> Hi, bought one from Amazon in october 2020, it's the usual 16/22 pipe size.


I have one from the UK and one from Poland. Both are of these are 16/22.  I understand  however  that they have changed elements of the design recently so the pipe size may have changed.


----------



## anda1961 (22 Feb 2021)

I have aquael ultramax 2000 purchased Nov 2020 in the uk pipe size 19/25 which at the moment is in the garage awaiting spares which looks like will never arrive. Emailed Aquael UK they wont order spares have none in stock They deal with retailers only. Found Polish shop on Ebay now they dont send to the UK. 
The filter is brilliant but wate of time as spares are so hard to aquire i wont be buying this make again due to the spares situation.


----------



## Andy Taylor (22 Feb 2021)

Mine came with 19/25 hose which is a bit of a pig to bend without creasing.


----------



## anda1961 (25 Feb 2021)

One thing which is a bonus I tried attaching the in out valves from Aquael Ultramax 1500 to the 2000 model that has the 19/25 pipes and they fit so carnt see any problem if the 2000 was originally fitted with 16/22 pipe fittings


----------



## Hufsa (25 Feb 2021)

@anda1961 you might run into some of the problems the engineers tried to fix by converting it into 19/25 in the first place.
From what I can see the 19/25 version has resized internal pipework, so you may run into issues with getting enough flow through the pump if you restrict it to 16/22 hose size. I also think some air and/or stalling issues are likely.
But keep us updated on how it works, its very interesting if it works!


----------



## anda1961 (25 Feb 2021)

Hi I will let you know will be putting it online at the weekend


----------



## anda1961 (27 Feb 2021)

Well tried Ultramax 2000 out with the 16/22 valves used the 2000 baskets which have the larger hole in filter worked but the flow was or looked the same as from the 1500 model just had extra media basket in. The only bonus was that i could use the in line heater and spraybar.
So bitten the bullet and bought a Fluval FX4 as when i was experimenting the Ultramax 2000 leaked from the lid seal twice using different head units i had even using the only new gasket i had so all confidence gone in Aquael the spares availability just tops it off i am afraid.


----------



## The grumpy one (27 Feb 2021)

It's quite sad really. Everyone was so hyped up about this filter. Now it seems that it has serious issues and its standing is going down everyday. 
I think that Aqueal might soon have to releasing a new model to try to get back the market. It is not helped with all this EU/UK tax issues.


----------



## Paul Kettless (27 Feb 2021)

Not the reading I wanted with a 1500 sitting brand new still in the box waiting for my tank delivery. Im actually starting to get nervous about setting it up


----------



## The grumpy one (28 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Not the reading I wanted with a 1500 sitting brand new still in the box waiting for my tank delivery. Im actually starting to get nervous about setting it up


All the issues I have seen here and other places are with the 2000 19/25 version. I have not seen any issues with the 1500?
So Paul, I don't think you will have a problem. Just make sure you strip it before use and silicone grease all O rings and seals as well as a little on the impeller shaft.

Unless anyone out there knows different?  

I assume that when Aquael decided to change the 2000 to 19/25 pipes, they did not take the design back to scratch. They just fiddled with the original design to make it take larger pipe. Fundamental design mistake to save money. I bet they did not even do any new pressure calculations on the rest of the filter. I feel that is why it is leaking. The increase in pipe size will change the pressure up and down in all parts of the filter. Even a drop in pressure can cause an o ring to leak as it is not held in position with the same force as before.


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Feb 2021)

The grumpy one said:


> All the issues I have seen here and other places are with the 2000 19/25 version. I have not seen any issues with the 1500?
> So Paul, I don't think you will have a problem. Just make sure you strip it before use and silicone grease all O rings and seals as well as a little on the impeller shaft.
> 
> Unless anyone out there knows different?
> ...


Lets hope so, I did check the impeller and it has the six blades not five, and with the diagrams I have seen, mine is the new model. My worry is most probably the same as many other people's, I just cannot believe the hassle it seems to get replacement parts. As with anything mechanical it will fail at some point. I can't believe that we don't have a retailer in the UK that are an aquael stockist and supplier. Are the brand and suppliers in the UK not missing a trick here.


----------



## The grumpy one (28 Feb 2021)

Has anyone contacted the Stockist listed on their website? I know that they only deal with trade, but you would have thought that they would have a vested interest in suppling the UK with spare parts for their imported goods.

A.L.F. LTD​Telford Way, Cambridge Road; Bedford MK42 OPQ



			About us - ALF


----------



## anda1961 (3 Mar 2021)

I contacted them eventually got back to me after a few failed attempts to be told they only deal with the supplier. Said they could contact the retailer but that ultimately they would have to request the parts required and would take approximately 3 weeks.
That said retailer failed to get the parts within  2 months so I cancelled and changed the make of my filter.


----------

